# cannot format USB flash drive



## sabiibrahim (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you guys for this wonderful job u've been doing!
I bought an IBM 1GB USB flash drive and on first use I was asked to format it which I did. however I could not use it again since then becos each time I connect it to my system i receive the message that it is not formatted and when I try to format it , I receive the message that it has been corrupted and cannot be formatted.I am using Windows98SE but i've also tried formatting it using windows 2000 and XP but to no avail. I need help badly.
Thank you very much in anticipation of your much valued assistance.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In XP, Start, Run, diskmgmt.msc

You should be able to format it there.


----------

